# Anyone have a Pipeline truck bed rack?



## mtbman007 (Feb 1, 2004)

Hello, 
I'm wondering if anyone else has had any experience with the Pipeline Rack for truck beds. It looks nice, maybe a little expensive. I'm concerned about how well the rack holds the bike since it looks like you basically just shove the tire in the holder and go. That might not be good if the tire has a slow leak, and I'm on the freeway, and the horror begins. Ha. Thanks.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I'd like to hear some user feedback on these racks as well.


----------



## wakebrdr142 (May 5, 2006)

I have posted up a few times on here about them. I love mine and they do a great job and haven't hurt the bikes or the truck. I will start with the mods I have done.

Mod 1 (nylon strap) From the get go I knew I wanted to make these racks more stable so I added the blue nylon straps between the legs which when used with the supplied straps make the legs rock solid stable.

Mod 2 (added screws) The last picture show the screws I added to each leg. The black top caps would not stay flush with the one screw that's supplies, so I added these. 

This is how they should be made and I did talk to the owner about it.

For short no off-roading trips I just throw my bike in the rack and go. To prevent swaying you can use the supplied nylon velcro straps that secure around the tire and rack. Just imangine pinching the legs tighter against the tire. Simple and it works.

I've never had any tire or rim issues with my bike. Overall the rack is a little pricey but it works and I love it so far. Hope this helps.


----------



## mtbman007 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Pipeline rack*

Thanks for the info and pics wakebrdr; I'm thinking seriously of buying one of these. I just made a pvc rack for my truck and I'm not particularly happy with it, so I may just use that as a stand up rack for bikes and wheels in the house.
Thanks again.


----------



## surfandbike62 (4 mo ago)

I ordered the truck bed rack recently. One of the metal pieces to complete one of the cam locks was missing. Repeated attempts to contact customer service go unanswered. Beware.


----------

